# Introducing Annie



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi! I’ve been lurking for a while now but thought that it was finally time to post a few pictures of Annie. She's about 6 months old now - we adopted her from our local shelter when she was about 8 weeks old. She’s a brown mackerel tabby with a cute little bobtail. She has a ton of energy and is very affectionate - so much fun to have around!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

There's no doubt she's a cutie!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

How adorable!!! I love the picture of her and the grass!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a pretty kitty!!! My kitties also love the cat grass


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

-Ann- said:


> How adorable!!! I love the picture of her and the grass!


Yeah, me too! This was the first time we gave her cat grass - she just loved it. First, she just walked around and around the container for a couple of minutes purring really loudly. Then pounced on it and started ripping blades of grass out. Now, when we give her a new container, she even brings her toys and lays them on top of the grass .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's ADORABLE!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:love2 awwww what a sweetie! petts & purrs to the beauty!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love that stubby little tail. What a cutie!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Her tail is so cutie, she's sweet  .


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

callipoe said:


>


What an absolute doll - she's lovely


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG...what a doll!! :heart


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Eeee, she's so cute! By the way, that first picture is very artistic - I love it! But she looks _particularly _cute in the second one :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have 2 bobtails, and I just love them. Annie is a cutie.

Molly Brown in my avatar has a crooked bobtail.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww, she is soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a sweetheart! She looks so adorable!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

awww Annie is beautiful , welcome to you both.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie!!


----------

